# New jars from todays adventure



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

A error keystone hero, 2 green squatty's,a super crooked BLUE leotric pint. Hard for me to pass up squirt pints. RB Research time.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

Some I passed up today.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 29, 2020)

More


----------



## Raypadua (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!  Lots of assortment!  Some decent prices too.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 5, 2020)

Good prices on the Security Seal & the Perfection, assuming no damage of course


----------

